# Billionaire Boys Club Printing Method



## jay2soul (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew the printing method used by BBC on their t-shirts? I know it's not screen printing, apparently it's a special method answered in here: What is the exact name for the printing method used by zazzle.com? - Yahoo! Answers

However that doesn't give the name of the process. I need to print something similar to their clothes which is rich in colours and intricate designs within the text.

Thanks.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

What is plot printing?

Anyway, it sounds like they are simply referring to Direct To Garment or DTG

In simple terms, it is printing right onto a shirt with an inkjet printer, as if the shirt were a piece of paper. It's more complicated than that, but its the quickest and easiest explanation.


----------



## jay2soul (Apr 26, 2012)

Would you say this is dtg?

[media]http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/givenchy-ss12-graphic-tshirts-0.jpg[/media]


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

I'm no DTG expert, but it sure looks like it to me.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The Yahoo link does describe Direct To Garment inkjet printing (DTG).

However, I would doubt BBC would use DTG, their volume is just too big. My guess is a 4 color screen printing process.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

I checked out their line, all I'm seeing is regular screen prints, can be done as transfers even. Maybe I didn't look hard enough.


----------

